# Neue Abofalle <kingquiz.com>



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (18 April 2013)

<web.de> an sich gerät ja immer wieder ins Zentrum der Kritik, wenn User bemerken, dass sich das "Geburtstagsgeschenk" der erweiterten E-Mail-Funktionen durch die verabsäumte, weil nicht bemerkte Kündigungsfrist von 2 Monaten, sich in ein Abo umgewandelt hat. Wer dieser Falle (bisher) entgangen ist, der kann auf <web.de> derzeit wie folgt in die Abofalle geraten.

Zum Beispiel wird vor dem Ausloggen sehr auffällig ein Rate-Gewinnspiel angezeigt, dessen größte Auffälligkeit eigentlich der sehr geringe Schwierigkeitsgrad ist:











Nach Eingabe, egal welche Ziffer man geklickt hat, poppt noch ein weiteres Fenster mit dem Hinweis, dass man sich in der Endrunde befindet auf, das aber gar nicht angeklickt werden muss, weil es nach ca. 3 Sekunden auf die folgende Seite weiterleitet:



Erst aus dem sehr klein gehaltenen "*Ablauf" ist ersichtlich, dass man gleichzeitig ein Abonnement für 4,99 Euro/Woche eingehen soll.

Na ja, wie die "Button-Lösung" dann auf dem Handy umgesetzt wurde, habe ich mir gerade noch erspart, wissen wir doch alle, wie begrenzt eigentlich die Handy-Displays sind. Nur den Anbieter habe ich noch rausgekramt:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (18 April 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Nur den Anbieter habe ich noch rausgekramt:


 
Na prima, die *Optimus Mobile GmbH* hieß doch vorher mal *Planet 49 GmbH*. Und die hat sich doch einen Ruf als Abzocker uns Spammer erworben.
Also nur alte Maschen mit neuem Namen aufgewärmt.


----------

